# School is starting soon



## caffolote (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine starts this Wednesday. Boy, I'm unprepared when the first day starts since I don't have all my stuff ready yet.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 15, 2008)

About 3 more weeks for my school, here in Vancouver.....

And I'm unprepared too, because I've just transfered.


----------



## science (Aug 15, 2008)

I start sometime in September. I think like the 5th or 7th or something. University FTW


----------



## Gore (Aug 15, 2008)

Starts on the 28th.
Haven't looked at the supply list I got on the last day of schul.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

i have a bit over 2 weeks


----------



## PBC (Aug 15, 2008)

I start Non-matriculated graduate classes on August 25th. I get no aid and am paying for it myself. With straight cash that I've earned in my year out of college. Feeling kinda uneasy about it. I'm about to pay 3,000 dollars to take classes that probably won't count towards my real graduate program. 3,000 for acouple letters of recommendation....I don't know...I'll probably feel better about it once I start.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 15, 2008)

third year of college starts sept 2


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

Starting Monday...


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 15, 2008)

August 24th.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

I start on Wednesday... my birthday.


----------



## fischju (Aug 15, 2008)

Home schooled, HS diploma in Novemer


----------



## Bishang (Aug 15, 2008)

I start on Sept 2nd. My backpack is already ready... Orientation is next Thursday.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Home schooled, HS diploma in Novemer



Kicked out of too many schools for 1337 h4xing?


----------



## fischju (Aug 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 15, 2008)

In Croatia school starts on 1st of September.


----------



## Prime (Aug 15, 2008)

I start College on the 25th. But I've got a introduction day on the 19th >_>


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Aug 15, 2008)

mine starts on august 18th! this coming monday!!


----------



## Urza (Aug 15, 2008)

I was actually expelled from school twice for computer-related incidents.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 15, 2008)

I start uni in October


----------



## Maktub (Aug 15, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I start uni in October


Same here.
Unfortunately I work until that happens. But well, I'm getting tons of money.


----------



## caffolote (Aug 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I was actually expelled from school twice for computer-related incidents.



Ouch


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 15, 2008)

I start school August 22nd on a Friday...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 15, 2008)

September 3rd, on a Wednesday and then my B-Day is Sept. 5th.

This is the earliest out school has ever opened.


----------



## rest0re (Aug 15, 2008)

08.09.2008 ARTSCHOOL FUCK YEA FUCK YEA FUCK YEA


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I was actually expelled from school twice for computer-related incidents.



Do tell.


----------



## saxamo (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes Urza I'd like to hear about this too...

I start on the 25th.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 15, 2008)

First year of high school starts September 2.


----------



## RebelX (Aug 15, 2008)

I start my sophomore year of high school next Thursday, August 21st. I am not ready for it at all, I hate getting up early just to go to school FIVE days of my week. And all my classes are gonna be a hell of a lot harder... Crap. Plus with marching band it's not gonna be any easier...

Probably the thing I hate most about school is all the yelling I get from my dad. Every time I get a B or worse, he starts telling me that I don't care about my future, don't try well enough, and that I am going to get accepted at some crappy college. I try to do what he says but I..... I don't know, I just don't strive for straight A's.

And on top of all of that, I can't stand about 90% of the kids at my school. I live down in the South eastern US where everyone is a bunch of racist rednecks who do nothing but hunt, fish, and get drunk every Friday night. They always make fun of me for being half Korean and they call me derogatory names and make fun of my family. Even though I was born here in the US, and lived here my entire life, I am often told to go back to China. THEY are the real ones who don't care about their future.

Here we go again, another year of hell that the idiots that run this place call "school". It's just such a damn shame, so many kids are just throwing their lives away striving to be "cool". I consider myself very lucky to have such a wise and intelligent father.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 15, 2008)

August 28th, no school 29th, nor 1st, so the day after school starts I have a 4 day weekend


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2008)

September 7th ish


----------



## Monster On Strin (Aug 15, 2008)

september 3rd
Oh god, im going to be a freshman


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 15, 2008)

August 21st


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Started this monday...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 15, 2008)

School started for me a month ago.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 15, 2008)

The 20th.  I swear, it keeps getting earlier every year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to be a Freshman too, btw.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Aug 15, 2008)

Monday. This monday.

High School. And what's worse is that I'm not going to my zoned school. My school's a 40 minute drive away. 'Tis for engineering magnet. So THAT means that I won't have any friends there so that we can get lost together. Oh well, at least it's a cool school! (ish)

Go Edgewater!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 15, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> The 20th.  I swear, it keeps getting earlier every year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it does.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I was actually expelled from school twice for computer-related incidents.



Dude, my school is a lot more lenient about what we can and can't do. I'm not sure what you did, but a kid only got a two week suspension for calling up a teacher and saying he'd kill him and his family, but that's a story for another time.

I don't have to go back to school until the 3rd or something. Plus I'll be a junior this year, meaning I can probably get away with some more shit than usual.


----------



## jargus (Aug 15, 2008)

2nd year college on the 25th.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 15, 2008)

I have no idea... 31st of August maybe? US school bites.


----------



## Da Foxx (Aug 15, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> *About 3 more weeks for my school, here in Vancouver.....
> 
> And I'm unprepared too*, because I've just transfered.


Same here!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> School started for me a month ago.




















wow. did ur skool end a month earlier or do u only get 1 month of break?!
dayyyumm...lol

well mine starts after labor day: September 2...T.T
summer felt short, and feels shorter every year after that. 
But ive got only 2 more years left and i get to graduate and leave.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 15, 2008)

In Australia school happens for 10 week periods each separated by 2 week holidays then a 6 week holiday at Christmas. Im in the middle of term 3 right now with my school certificate getting closer.


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a trouble student throughout elementary school. The culmination of this being at 6th grade, when I created a screen saver that said "The bomb will explode in:", with a 10 minutes countdown timer, and put it on all the computers in the computer lab. Luckily this was a few months before Columbine, saving my ass from being grass, and after a two month "emergency expulsion" I was allowed to come back on the condition that I would have a school-hired "assistant" following me the rest of my time there. While it was quite annoying at times, we actually became quite chummy during those few months.

The second time occurred my Freshman year of high school, and I was in the mickey mouse Programming I. Quite a boring class, I decided to see if the Messenger service was blocked, thinking of the lulz that could ensue. To my surprise it wasn't (although looking back at how shit the tech department is it really wasn't), so I wrote a quick script that would recursively net send everyone in the class. Never did find out what the mistake was, but instead of calling a net send for every system in the room, the entire district was hit. 4500 packets go out, crashing the poorly maintained district server, and broadcasting my physical location in the title bar. Not 40 seconds later there are three admins who happened to be on-site at the time looming above me. Another "emergency expulsion", but I managed to talk my way back three weeks later, spending the rest of that year and the next banned from touching the school's hardware. The server was down for two hours.

Message was "oh snap".


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I was a trouble student throughout elementary school. The culmination of this being at 6th grade, when I created a screen saver that said "The bomb will explode in:", with a 10 minutes countdown timer, and put it on all the computers in the computer lab. Luckily this was a few months before Columbine, saving my ass from being grass...



I was also expelled in '98 during my senior year of high school for waving a very realistic looking BB gun pistol out of a car window while wearing a ski mask. We weren't really on school property but a teacher was in the car behind us. I didn't recognize who he was when he took the gun from me at the next stop light but the next day in my music theory class I found out that he was the school band director. 

I ended up at expulsion school for the rest of the semester which was way better than real school. My friend (who got expelled along with me) and I both went and only had to attend class until 11:30, we would spend the rest of the day smoking pot and going to the mall. 

I got off pretty easy since the whole Columbine incident wasn't due until April (I got expelled in the first week of school!) so there wasn't much pressure to deal with that kind of stuff yet. It could have been a lot worse, another friend of mine got expelled for a whole year for kicking another classmate down a flight of stairs and strangling him with a belt (he didn't kill him...).


----------



## Defiance (Aug 16, 2008)

How do you net send a message so it'll come up on all of the computers?


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I start on Wednesday... my birthday.



The Best Birthday present of all time school, I start in 9 days.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 16, 2008)

im supposed to start Monday , but i don't know if i passed last year because i didn't got the letter from my old school ... and the the last day to cancel  this year and being refund is Monday ... great....


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 16, 2008)

Ahh high school....

I have a son heading for first day of high school as well as his having been on WoW like most of the day, most of the week for most of the summer.

I am NOT looking forward to his realizing the cruel truth.

No computer (read that as WoW) before school.
No computer before homework after school.
No computer past 12 midnight with the exception of friday or sat night.

His guild better look for a new healer.

Or put another way, about a 90% drop in WoW gaming by Sept and a radical new level of school experience.

Christ, I'd almost prefer finding him fucking a girl in his room.


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Ahh high school....
> 
> I have a son heading for first day of high school as well as his having been on WoW like most of the day, most of the week for most of the summer.
> 
> ...


XD You are a bad parent XD j/k Never did like WoW, someone kept killing me and I was only lvl2 while it was lvl3, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My 10 day trial finishsed, not worth it.
Monday, August 25... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kind of want to go back because I havn't seen some of my friends, even though, two of them live down the street. But my Supercard is coming that day, I think. So I won't be able to play it during the summer. I don't school not to come. XD


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 18, 2008)

Man, school starts on Wednesday


----------



## Sephi (Aug 18, 2008)

Starting school tomorrow ;_; gonna be in 11th grade. plus this school is new to me, just moved to Florida this summer.


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 18, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely disagree. It's a disciplinary action that parents must do if you want to have a good kid. That's how I was when I was in primary. It all ended when I grew taller than my mum (just noticed)... During summertime, we play DDR every morning as it was like the Wii Fit back then and in the afternoon I play PS1 games like Crash, Tombi, King of Fighters, etc. I also play my GameBoy Color. 

My mum wouldn't let my play video games until I finish all of my homework. I am allowed to while I wait for the school bus.

Now back to the topic, college starts on 8th September for me.


----------



## alex (Aug 18, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One week from now, its school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, read what I bolded, I was kidding around about the last line. And didn't you see the j/k


----------



## Retal (Aug 18, 2008)

This thread is full of school kids and fail


----------



## fischju (Aug 18, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> This thread is full of school kids and fail



Unfortunately you add to the latter


----------



## jaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I started Uni 5 weeks ago, only 10 more weeks till the 3 month end of year holiday!


----------



## johnnywalker (Aug 18, 2008)

How I wish to go back to school's days


----------



## XeonZ (Aug 18, 2008)

Start in a week from today.  Sophomore in college, woooooo.


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I might do something like that but I'll ghost my location and send a message full of vulgar and crash my schools server


----------



## RiotShooter (Aug 20, 2008)

start school thursday. wahoo... going to be a senor in high school. so i get to mess around with the little freshman that are lost and scared. haha


----------



## Q.Ghost (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have to go back to school, but at least if you finish school overall you won't turn out dumb like Bush. I know I know I know Bush Is a bad President but Damn He Couldn't even beat Tetris.


----------



## fischju (Aug 20, 2008)

Q.Ghost said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you have to go back to school, but at least if you finish school overall you won't turn out dumb like Bush. I know I know I know Bush Is a bad President but Damn He Couldn't even beat Tetris.



You need to find a better outlet for your political unrest


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 20, 2008)

Q.Ghost said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you have to go back to school, but at least if you finish school overall you won't turn out dumb like Bush. I know I know I know Bush Is a bad President but Damn He Couldn't even beat Tetris.




How does one beat Tetris exactly? I don't think that was a very good example.


----------



## Q.Ghost (Aug 20, 2008)

alright i'll stop with the politcal mumbo jumbo, but to beat tetris the way Bush plays it is kinda difficult you see, he takes lego blocks in real life and tries to stack it ontop of each other but they won't stay beacuse be can't figure out how to put them together like the three year olds on the box


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

Q.Ghost said:
			
		

> alright i'll stop with the politcal mumbo jumbo, but to beat tetris the way Bush plays it is kinda difficult you see, he takes lego blocks in real life and tries to stack it ontop of each other but they won't stay beacuse be can't figure out how to put them together like the three year olds on the box



Stop with the George Bush crap, we KNOW he's a bad President, so what? This is about kids returning to SCHOOL! Dammit.







 I kinda want to go back to school, yet I don't. :\


----------



## Q.Ghost (Aug 20, 2008)

ok i apologize for the "Bush Crap", i hope you enjoy school and the rest of the kids on here i hope you enjoy school too. And you should want to go to school cuz once it's finished you'll miss it


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Aug 20, 2008)

My school stars on sep 2. (my birthday.....dammit)


----------



## Defiance (Aug 20, 2008)

Bush is a great President.  And I just started today...  Taking all honor classes, woo-hoo.


----------



## RebelX (Aug 21, 2008)

I start school in about 12 hours. Damn this summer went by quick. I'm just trying to make the best of the remaining hours of my summer....


----------



## NightKry (Aug 21, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> About 3 more weeks for my school, here in Vancouver.....
> 
> And I'm unprepared too, because I've just transfered.




Where are you? I live near Vancouver, BC..  
Mine starts in like Sept 1st, or something... O.o

I so do NOT want to go back...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 22, 2008)

Far out, urza's storey was crazy... I couldnt imagine anyone doing anything like that, not because they dont have the balls but simply because they wouldnt know how to... Thats really impressive. 

School starts at the start of the year in australia which makes much more sence than starting a random school year half way through the year


----------

